# Argumentübergabe von JSP nach Applet



## Luser_k (28. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich habe eine WebApplikation mit JSP und Java Bean (Datenbankzugriff) und würde gerne
die Daten von der Java Bean oder von der JSP an eine Java Applet übergeben.

Hat jemand da in dieser Richtung Erfahrung oder Wissen?

Die Daten in der JSP / Java Bean stehen als Arrays zur Verfügung.

Mit dem Java Applet will ich die Daten grafisch visualisieren!

Luser_k


----------



## Luser_k (28. Mai 2008)

Ich habe herausgefunden, dass bei bei JSP ein Tag gibt wie

*<% jsplugin ...*

Wie kann ich aber Daten von der JSP als Array an das Applet übergeben?

Luser_k


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Mai 2008)

Möglicherweise über die param-Tags, mit denen du Werte von außen ins Applet schleusen kannst.


----------



## Luser_k (28. Mai 2008)

Wie kann ich jedoch die Parameter, die ich über die param-Tags übergebe,
im Applet benutzen?

Wie ist da die Variablenübergabe aus?

Ich muss ja irgendwie im Applet ja eine Zuweisung durchführen, um diese dann letztlich
benutzen zu können.

Hat jemand vielleicht ein Stück Code oder ein Link? Das wäre sehr nett.

Luser_k


----------



## maki (28. Mai 2008)

http://www.cafeaulait.org/course/week5/16.html


----------

